# No 10 Peyia



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone else had dealings with Benjamin Terence Green - Antique dealer - who used to own Hammers then sold and opened up in Peyia at the above address? This week we went to the shop to see if he had sold any of my items. Surprise, surprise, the shop was empty with a To Rent notice in the window. I rang this number and all the gentleman would say was "gone back to England". We went to very close Police Station who did not know of the shop or owner!! I only have a Cypriot mobile number for Mr Green which is now useless. I do not know what to do so does anyone have any suggestions - the value of my items would be around 300 euros.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If the guy has vanished then so has your furniture. I doubt the Cyprus police would even know what to do and unless there is a string of occurrences like this for millions of pounds I doubt the UK police will be interested at all.

Time to move on.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have been conned in this way
Another example of Brits ripping off Brits :boxing:

I had never heard of this person
I guess Pete is right and if this guy has left the island there is probably nothing you can do.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> If the guy has vanished then so has your furniture. I doubt the Cyprus police would even know what to do and unless there is a string of occurrences like this for millions of pounds I doubt the UK police will be interested at all.
> 
> Time to move on.
> 
> Pete


Have you heard of the word Empathy?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Have you heard of the word Empathy?


Yes, didn't Beethoven write a few of them.

I apologise for writing some blatantly true advice putting the situation into perspective and suggesting that moving on in life would be a better process than sitting around moping over some unrecoverable second hand furniture worth a huge €300. 

On the other hand I withdraw my apology. My comments were a damn sight more meaningful than your's.

Have you heard of the word (moderated) 

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Cat Lady said:


> Has anyone else had dealings with Benjamin Terence Green - Antique dealer - who used to own Hammers then sold and opened up in Peyia at the above address? This week we went to the shop to see if he had sold any of my items. Surprise, surprise, the shop was empty with a To Rent notice in the window. I rang this number and all the gentleman would say was "gone back to England". We went to very close Police Station who did not know of the shop or owner!! I only have a Cypriot mobile number for Mr Green which is now useless. I do not know what to do so does anyone have any suggestions - the value of my items would be around 300 euros.


Perhaps. If you have a receipt for your items. Then approach the landlord of the premises and request that you remove the items of yours as per your receipt.
Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Perhaps. If you have a receipt for your items. Then approach the landlord of the premises and request that you remove the items of yours as per your receipt.
> Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


Well that's very helpful given that she clearly wrote and you quoted _the shop was empty with a To Rent notice in the window._

Pete


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Number 10 peyia*



expatme said:


> Perhaps. If you have a receipt for your items. Then approach the landlord of the premises and request that you remove the items of yours as per your receipt.
> Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


No the shop was empty, everything gone with him I presume. It wasn't furniture but 2 of my Grandmothers 12 piece tea sets and my Mothers Royal Albert coffee set. The only reason I was selling them was lack of space and my 3 children not wanting them. I intended giving them the money to help them out instead. I am 76 and not in the best of health and thought I was doing the right thing!! I appreciate your kindness as the other 'certain' comments on here are not helping!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cat Lady said:


> No the shop was empty, everything gone with him I presume. It wasn't furniture but 2 of my Grandmothers 12 piece tea sets and my Mothers Royal Albert coffee set. The only reason I was selling them was lack of space and my 3 children not wanting them. I intended giving them the money to help them out instead. I am 76 and not in the best of health and thought I was doing the right thing!! I appreciate your kindness as the other 'certain' comments on here are not helping!!


I presume you are referring to my comments as not helping.
/SNIP/

At the end of this unfortunate episode you will find that the police will be of no help, your goods have been disposed of one way or another by an unscrupulous trader and you will not be able to trace him. You have the choice of dwelling on the loss and making yourself unwell through sadness or anger or, as I suggested, accept the situation and move on.

As for lack of empathy, once again Expatme is way off the mark. We recently returned from a long holiday on the other side of the world. Early on in the holiday we were advised that our home had been burgled. We could have ruined our holiday ranting and raving but did not, we merely advised the insurance company. On our return we were able to see that all of our valuable jewellery and other cheap items had gone as well as some cash. On top of that we had a smashed window and other mess caused by the burglars to deal with. It was reported to the police and that's as far as their action goes. Once over the initial upset our policy is simply to move on as life is too short to dwell on material losses. We know that the perpetrators will not be caught and our possessions have gone.

So I do understand your situation and particularly as you have now stated you are not in good health, I urge you to get over the episode and look to the future.

Best wishes whichever path you choose.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

This Benjamin fella had a stint writing a column for _The Cyprus Reporter_ - they might have some indication or clue as to his whereabouts. He's also got a history of "directorships" in the UK with a number of companies under his belt (none still active).

It might be worth finding out how many others are in the same boat, and following up on this together. You've reported it to the Peyia Police; I'd escalate it and contact the Paphos Police (since local constabularies tend to be there primarily for the donuts); in theory, if there are enough complainants, this could be escalated through Interpol and Scotland Yard, assuming that fraud has been committed. This hinges a lot on you having receipts for your goods of course.

Either way, it will be a bit of an effort, but as I said earlier, if you can make contact with others who've handed over goods to him, then together you might get a bit of traction.

Best of luck.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

DhiaUK did a check on the domain registration but could not post the link because she has less than 5 posts. Anyway....

You're probably aware Benjamin has a website -

information about forthcoming auctions & special events at our Antique collectible vintage premises in Peyia Paphos

The domain registration information throws up these contact details -

Registrant Name: ben
Registrant Street: 27c michalaki kyprianou street 
Registrant City: paphos
Registrant Postal Code: 8560
Registrant Country: CY
Registrant Phone: +93.35797852867
Registrant Email: [email protected]

*NOTE : THIS IS PUBLIC DOMAIN INFO FREELY AVAILABLE - SO THERE ARE NO PRIVACY ISSUES INVOLVED*

Benjamin may indeed have returned to the UK (not sure from your post who you spoke to in the original call?), or even be an innocent party himself in all this - he seems to have received good rep from those who he has dealt with in the past. But at least you've got some additional contact information to go on.


_Full Transcript of Domain Registration Information

Whois Server Version 2.0
Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered with many different competing registrars.

Go to InterNIC | The Internet's Network Information Center for detailed information.

Domain Name: NUMBER10PEYIA.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1932900768_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.publicdomainregistry.com
Registrar URL: www.publicdomainregistry.com
Updated Date: 2015-07-27T02:29:15Z
Creation Date: 2015-05-27T12:16:03Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-05-27T12:16:03Z
Registrar: PDR Ltd. d/b/a PublicDomainRegistry.com
Registrar IANA ID: 303
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: ben
Registrant Organization: Not Applicable
Registrant Street: 27c michalaki kyprianou street 
Registrant City: paphos
Registrant State/Province: Select One
Registrant Postal Code: 8560
Registrant Country: CY
Registrant Phone: +93.35797852867
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: ben
Admin Organization: Not Applicable
Admin Street: 27c michalaki kyprianou street 
Admin City: paphos
Admin State/Province: Select One
Admin Postal Code: 8560
Admin Country: CY
Admin Phone: +93.35797852867
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: ben
Tech Organization: Not Applicable
Tech Street: 27c michalaki kyprianou street 
Tech City: paphos
Tech State/Province: Select One
Tech Postal Code: 8560
Tech Country: CY
Tech Phone: +93.35797852867
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: ns1.sitebuilder.com
Name Server: ns2.sitebuilder.com
DNSSEC:Unsigned
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1-2013775952
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2016-04-28T07:20:18Z <<<

For more information on Whois status codes, please visit https://icann.org/epp

Registration Service Provided By: 

The data in this whois database is provided to you for information purposes 
only, that is, to assist you in obtaining information about or related to a 
domain name registration record. We make this information available "as is",
and do not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a whois query, you agree 
that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no 
circumstances will you use this data to: 
(1) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that stress or load 
this whois database system providing you this information; or 
(2) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass unsolicited, 
commercial advertising or solicitations via direct mail, electronic mail, or 
by telephone. 
The compilation, repackaging, dissemination or other use of this data is 
expressly prohibited without prior written consent from us. The Registrar of 
record is PDR Ltd. d/b/a PublicDomainRegistry.com. 
We reserve the right to modify these terms at any time. 
By submitting this query, you agree to abide by these terms.


The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and Registrars._


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Well done Mr Spadge. This may be helpful to an old lady in distress.


----------



## DhiaUK (Jun 5, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> DhiaUK did a check on the domain registration but could not post the link because she has less than 5 posts. Anyway....


Thanks. Hopefully, I can post links now that I've reached the heady heights of 5 posts!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The last auction they list on the website is 20th February so if they did a runner it was done quite quickly. 
The phone number on the website rings out but no answer.


----------

